# Bremsen Topic 12 Millionen ;-)



## gmozi (3. September 2007)

Nicht schon wieder ein Bremsentopic ..... 

DOCH!

Mich würde ja mal rein *technisch* im Detail interessieren, was die guten Bremsen nun von den billigen z.B. Tektro unterscheidet.

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass man technisch bei ner U-Brake bauartbedingt nicht wirklich viel anders machen kann um deutlich mehr Bremsleistung zu erlangen.

Wichtig ist natürlich erst mal der Bremshebel und die Bremsleitung, damit die Kraft überhaupt an der Bremse ankommt. Aber was dann? Was machen Hersteller wie Odyssey und Co. denn nun wirklich anders?


----------



## BenjaminB (3. September 2007)

das hebelverhältniss ist entscheidend, sprich, wie groß der abstand zwischen lager und belag im verhältnis zu lager seilklemmung ist. außerdem ist es wichtig, in welchem winkel die seile an den bremsarmen ziehen, ideal wären 90°. zudem ist es nich wichtig, dass die bremse steif konstruiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (3. September 2007)

Danke erst mal für den Post. Ist ja eigentlich eine logische Sache, und wenn man ein wenig Mathe beherrscht ( und das setze ich bei den Herstellern mal vorraus ) kann man ja relativ schnell und einfach die optimalen Winkel berrechnen, und die Bremse danach konstruieren. Viel Spielraum gibt es dann ja nicht mehr.

Bleibt den Herstellern eigentlich nur noch bei der Wahl des Materials einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Steifigkeit und Gewicht zu finden. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Carl Johnson (3. September 2007)

keine ahnung ^^
ich find man kann die beste bremse so einbauen, dass sie überhaupt nicht bremst *und umgekehrt!*

ich bin nämlich Stolzer besitzer einer tektro bremse und komm damit super klar 

alles nur eine frage der einstellung, bisschen bremskabel einölen, bremsklötze positionieren und vllt bitume auf die felge schmieren, und mein rad bremst sau gut ...


----------



## RISE (3. September 2007)

Ich werd die Tage noch ein Thema aufmachen, was sich u.a. intensiv mit Bremsen befasst. Man darf gespannt sein, aber im Wesentlichen -behaupte ich- liegt es an Belägen, am Kabel und vor allem an der Einstellung.


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2007)

Carl Johnson schrieb:


> bitume auf die felge schmieren


----------



## gmozi (3. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Ich werd die Tage noch ein Thema aufmachen, was sich u.a. intensiv mit Bremsen befasst. Man darf gespannt sein, aber im Wesentlichen -behaupte ich- liegt es an Belägen, am Kabel und vor allem an der Einstellung.



Das ist ja im Grunde auch genau meine Meinung. Es kommt halt mehr auf den Bremsgriff, das Kabel, die Beläge und auf die richtige Einstellung an, als auf die eigentliche Bremse. Weil man halt bei lezterem nicht wirklich viel Spielraum zu Verbesserungen hat.
An eine Art Sammeltopic zum Thema Bremsen hatte ich auch schon gedacht ;-) 
Da bin ich mal gespannt was da noch kommt.

Bitumen auf die Felge schmieren ist ja im Trial Bereich auch gang und gebe quasi. Allerdings quietscht das ja echt Hammer damit


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (3. September 2007)

was ist bitumen ???


----------



## Stirni (3. September 2007)

quietscht wie lebendig ferkel am spieß


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2007)

BmXeR 2007 schrieb:


> was ist bitumen ???



Ein zähes, klebriges, schwarzes Material, dass man z.B. beim bauen zum Schutz vor Wasser auf die Mauern schmiert.


----------



## Carl Johnson (4. September 2007)

Bitume ist der Fachbegriff für Teer, quasi die Schweißbahnen auf Dächern, der Fahrbelag von Straßen und und und ... Erdöl halt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (4. September 2007)

gmozi schrieb:


> An eine Art Sammeltopic zum Thema Bremsen hatte ich auch schon gedacht ;-)
> Da bin ich mal gespannt was da noch kommt.



Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen endlich dazu komme, evtl. sogar noch heute abend. Bisher ist es immer an vermeidbaren Pannen gescheitert. Es ist aber auch nichts neues, eher was hilfreiches...


----------



## WaldChiller (4. September 2007)

Mein Tektro läuft wunderbar auch ohne Bitumen.
Wenn man eine Chrom Felge + Kool Stops hat dann is die sogar richtig Bombe.
Aber ich sollte dazu sagen das ich einen Avid SD7 Bremshebel benutze der Tektro war mir zu unangenehm zum greifen Bremstechnisch hat er nur einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber dem Tektro Hebel.

Meine Tektro is definitiv besser als diese komische Evolver von nem Freund.


----------



## ZoMa (5. September 2007)

Carl Johnson schrieb:


> bitume auf die felge schmieren,



Alter, das kann doch jetzt nict dein Ernst sein...?


----------



## BmXeR 2007 (5. September 2007)

ich mach imma haarspray auf meine felge ( reicht aber nicht für lange )


----------



## gmozi (5. September 2007)

ZoMa schrieb:


> Alter, das kann doch jetzt nict dein Ernst sein...?



Warum? Wo ist denn da das Gegenargument? Es funktioniert nun mal, ist im Trial Bereich auch absolut üblich und hält auch relativ lange.


----------



## Stirni (5. September 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> quietscht wie lebendig ferkel am spieß



!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (5. September 2007)

wie unbegabt muss man sein um eine verdammte ubrake nich einstellen zu können???

ohne verdammtes bitumenzeug auf die felge zu schmieren...


----------



## gmozi (5. September 2007)

^^ sag doch mal was sinnvolles zum Topic.


----------



## Bampedi (5. September 2007)

was soll ich dazu denn sagen?

jede verdammte bremse von den bremsen die du z.B. bei parano bekommst funktioniert mit den richtigen belägen auf jeder felge.

dann muss man sie nur noch einstellen können und fertig is.

nuff said.

über bremsen muss man nich diskutieren


----------



## gmozi (5. September 2007)

Bampedi schrieb:


> was soll ich dazu denn sagen?
> 
> *jede verdammte bremse von den bremsen die du z.B. bei parano bekommst funktioniert mit den richtigen belägen auf jeder felge.*
> 
> ...



Es ging in dem Topic bzw. im Ausgangspost eher um technische Details ....


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2007)

wo wir grad dabei sind... demolition zero in schwarz und koolstop supra 2 in lachs... ich krieg das quietschen nich weg. an der einstellung kanns mMn nich liegen, ich denk viel besser lässt die sich nich einstellen. bremsen tut sie super, nur das quietschen is eben extrem laut, da traut man sich ja kaum noch auf die straße... jemand tipps?


----------



## paule_p2 (5. September 2007)

staub auf den belägen oder auf der felge... dann quietschs nimmer.


----------



## BenjaminB (6. September 2007)

meine fly auf demolition zero in chrom quietscht auch, man gewöhnt sich dran^^


----------



## [email protected] (6. September 2007)

quietschen is ja ok, aber nich in der lautstärke... das tut manchma richtig in den ohrn weh.


----------



## derdani (6. September 2007)

ich hab mir jetz von trialern so extrem weichen beläge, die aber trotzdem nich so schnell verschleißen besorgt. gehn ab wie fußpilz und sind auch noch stylisch durchsichtig


----------



## Carl Johnson (8. September 2007)

> gehn ab wie fußpilz


lol ... geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (9. September 2007)

@derdani
mach mal foto, würde mich interessieren


----------



## derdani (10. September 2007)

war zu faul für foto


----------



## mountainlion (10. September 2007)

frechheit, das akzeptiere ich jetzt nicht   

aber wenn du mir jetzt auch noch die marke verraten kannst, dann ist vielleicht alles verziehen  

by the way, gibt es eigentlich spezielle beläge für farbige Felgen, und gibt es spezielle farbige felgen die besonders gut das bremsen aushalten?


----------



## RISE (10. September 2007)

Also auf allem farbigen werden diese Trialbeläge von Dani oder die lachsroten Kool Stop ganz gut bremsen. Die Beschichtung bei Odyssey soll zumindest bei schwarz ganz gut halten, die farbigen Felgen sind glaube ich nur gepulvert, jedenfalls hieß es da mal von einer Seite, dass das problematisch ist bei Aaron Ross und der hat ja noch so ein Verzögerungsgerät. Bei ihm sieht man auch gut, dass die Beschichtung nicht ewig hält. Bisher wär mir da auch keine andere Felge bekannt.


----------



## mountainlion (10. September 2007)

ok thx


----------



## Bampedi (11. September 2007)

die von proper bremsen sich runter nach 2 ausfahrten oder so...


----------



## mountainlion (11. September 2007)

hmm, sind das nicht eh die mit angeblich irgendeiner so speziellen tollen beschichtung... 

was wäre dann eigentlich ideal zum bremsen, felge mit hartchromschicht oder was?


----------



## gmozi (11. September 2007)

Ne normale Pulverbeschichtung sollte doch eigentlich länger halten.
Die von meinem Tandemrahmen z.B. ist meiner Meinung nach recht haltbar.

Allerdings weiss ich nun auch nicht wie qualitativ die pulverung von felgen ist.


----------



## paule_p2 (11. September 2007)

mountainlion schrieb:


> hmm, sind das nicht eh die mit angeblich irgendeiner so speziellen tollen beschichtung...
> 
> was wäre dann eigentlich ideal zum bremsen, felge mit hartchromschicht oder was?





also ich fahr jetzt ne duralectra, so hart andonisiertes schwarz, bin vorher ne rhyno lite in chrom gefahren und ich finde das die bremsleistung auf chrom besser war. allerdings war sie komplett weg sobald es etwas nass wurde.
das schwarz hält allerdings seit mehreren monaten problemlos.


btw, die fly felgen bremsen sich auch mit der zeit ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. September 2007)

Wenn das auf schwarz schlechter bremst, dann könnten die Beläge von Dani was für dich sein. Wurden mir auch bei Bikeguide empfohlen.
Wie gesagt, die Duralectra, bzw. jetzt auch die Hazard Light sind in schwarz glaube ich hartbeschichtet (wie Paule es geschrieben hat) und die farbigen Odyssey Felgen sind pulverbeschichtet und laut Odyssey eigentlich für brakeless gedacht.


----------



## Sikerim (12. September 2007)

Ich finde es kommt eig. nur auf ne gut eingestellte Bremse an, ein sauber nicht flexendes Bremskabel und Bremsbacken..
Wenn du power extrem haben willst. schön bremshebel, Nokon, Fly brake+Trial transparent pads


----------



## RISE (12. September 2007)

Oder einfach Diatech Magic/ AD990, Bremshebel deiner Wahl, Linear Slic und Kool Stop Beläge. Gut eingestellt bremst es ebenso gut und man spart einen Haufen Geld.


----------



## derdani (12. September 2007)

wo er recht hat, marke kann ich dir leider keimne sagen,weiß ich nich. wie gesagt, www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## paule_p2 (12. September 2007)

RISE schrieb:


> Wenn das auf schwarz schlechter bremst, dann könnten die Beläge von Dani was für dich sein. Wurden mir auch bei Bikeguide empfohlen.
> Wie gesagt, die Duralectra, bzw. jetzt auch die Hazard Light sind in schwarz glaube ich hartbeschichtet (wie Paule es geschrieben hat) und die farbigen Odyssey Felgen sind pulverbeschichtet und laut Odyssey eigentlich für brakeless gedacht.






die bremsleistung is immer noch gut und ausreichend, aber ich fand das sie auf chrom einen tick besser war und für etwas bessere bremsleistung die ganze zeit dieses höllenquietschen? ne danke


----------



## mountainlion (12. September 2007)

ok danke, 

@paule, mich würde ein langzeitbericht einmal interessieren, also wie lange bei dir die farbe auf der felge hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

